# Demons Are Red, Roses Are Too



## Breech_Loader (Aug 17, 2019)

I've written a lot of fanfic - I mean, a lot, and not bad, if my reviewers were anything to go by. Now I've decided to take a step sideways.

I can't draw. There, I admitted it. No, I'm too busy writing to learn to draw. But I can oversee, and visualise, and imagine, and I'm working with a guy who CAN draw, to turn a fanfic into a comic and the fun thing is that my work looks like it could translate fairly well into a comic form. www.artstation.com: Ender Mogollón for his stuff.

Have you noticed how there's not enough KnuxAmy around despite it blossoming thanks to Sonic Boom? Well how about stories with Stockholm/Lima Syndrome that have the balls to step up to the plate? What about people saying "If Disney can get away with it, so can I"? The world needs more of those, right? Huh. Must be just me. Cuz I wrote a story like that.


----------

